# Friends cat got raped



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

My friend's dad had an 80 gal with 7 10" reds in it. Their cat climbed up on the top of the tank and opened the lid to take a look and fell in. The full size cat was raped, he is pissed and got rid of his piranhas.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

I noticed in your profile you have 2 piranhas...I was wondering how thats goin or if they are fighting?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
i feel bad for your cat

and p45 i know u gonna love this thread :bleh:


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

Ever since i have moved then to my 55 gallon, haven't had any fighting or fin nips. They both stay together around the tank. So far no problems and ive had them in their for a while, im thinking about getting 2 more reds or 2 more carbs tho. And my reds are 3" now, growing fast.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

so what happend? did the cat die? also did you take any pics?


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

kouma said:


> so what happend? did the cat die? also did you take any pics?


 Didn't get any pics of his cat, not much left of it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I guess curiousity did kill the cat after all.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the reds killed that cat









p45 will love this thread indeed :laugh:


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

well that will teach that damn cat to be so nosey!

poor cat though, the owner is getting rid of the rb because he wasn't smart enough to make the lid heavy so that the cat can't lift it? well his loss i suppose


----------



## Captain Beefheart (Jan 30, 2003)

Why, does P45 hate cats? If so, then he is my favorite member of P-fury.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

cats tend to do dumb things, and that one payed dearly for its curiousity. too bad he got rid of his reds though. it's not their fault....it was instinctual.

Joe


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Good, I hate cats





















.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Thats such a shame he got rid of those p's. I would love it if I had a cat and my p's did that. It's not the p's fault, it's his fault for not making sure the lid was secure.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

amoor33 said:


> I noticed in your profile you have 2 piranhas...I was wondering how thats goin or if they are fighting?


 i have a pair of rbp's that have lived together for over a year so far. bites out of fins every few months, and the occasional scratch... but not too much other than that. they usually hang out and take turns swimming in the current. everyone has been telling me that they're going to kill each other one of these days, but i guess that i've been fortunate so far. i plan (and hope) to get 3 more rbp's to add to them so that i won't have to lose any at all. just my experience so far...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I would only feed cat to p's on occassion since they are so hairy.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey I'm a feline cassanova!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Never seen a cat that stupid...but then again, I dont buy half the crap that is said online. I guess it is possible, but how a cat would open a top I have no idea, and 80 gallon lid is at least 5" wide....dont know of many cats that can reach that far to open the lid without standing on it...


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

yeah im gonna have to go with grosse, i cant really see how a cat would pull off a lid let alone slide one, that must be one buff ass cat with a set of thumbs.
plus if a cat fell in an 80g with some reds and there reputation of being skittish, that cat would of been thrashing around so much thoes reds wouldn't of known what to do with that big ass thing. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

lies


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

That's a lie. Theres no way there are 7 10 inch red bellies only in a 80 gallon tank...


----------



## Den (Jan 25, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Never seen a cat that stupid...but then again, I dont buy half the crap that is said online. I guess it is possible, but how a cat would open a top I have no idea, and 80 gallon lid is at least 5" wide....dont know of many cats that can reach that far to open the lid without standing on it...


 You don't have to beleive me im not telling a lie. The cat climbed up and must of flicked the lid open, or it was already open. No body seen it actually happen, just what was left of him.


----------



## Raul Duke (Nov 13, 2003)

KingKong said:


> That's a lie. Theres no way there are 7 10 inch red bellies only in a 80 gallon tank...


 yeah that'd be nuts. don't think there would be much room to swim in there


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

unless the lid was open and the cat feel in but couldnt get out so the cat drowned and then the reds just started picking on him


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> yeah im gonna have to go with grosse, i cant really see how a cat would pull off a lid let alone slide one, that must be one buff ass cat with a set of thumbs.
> plus if a cat fell in an 80g with some reds and there reputation of being skittish, that cat would of been thrashing around so much thoes reds wouldn't of known what to do with that big ass thing. but thats just my opinion.


 exactly even at 10" all that thrashing i think they wouldve went to 1 side scared shitless i have 10 7" caribe in a 180 and they freak out when i walk past the tank if it wasnt for my lid they would jump out all the time i think it is possible but i need to see pics personally


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah im gonna have to go with grosse, i cant really see how a cat would pull off a lid let alone slide one, that must be one buff ass cat with a set of thumbs.
> ...


 when ever i walk by my tank i can always hear thumping around in it from them running around

althouhg if the cat drowned and the reds were hungry they would go over and pick at it

my reds do that i just dump in food and they go off and look for food on the ottom of the tank


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> yeah im gonna have to go with grosse, i cant really see how a cat would pull off a lid let alone slide one, that must be one buff ass cat with a set of thumbs.
> plus if a cat fell in an 80g with some reds and there reputation of being skittish, that cat would of been thrashing around so much thoes reds wouldn't of known what to do with that big ass thing. but thats just my opinion.


 My thoughts exactly!

I'm not buying it.


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

that sounds insane...get pics...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ill go with the theory of the cat drowning... sounds possible... i think

but i guess that is only possible if the water level is very low because cats CAN swim.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

or.... the cat was a kitten about the size of a rat... then its possible!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ill go with the theory of the cat drowning... sounds possible... i think
> 
> but i guess that is only possible if the water level is very low because cats CAN swim.


 a cat can swim but after it gets tired of swimming to get out he will fall and drown

to bad for the cat though cause i like cats


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Some cats are kool, others too curious. I have had a cat for 10 years now and she never goes after my pets... heck i have tried to give her a feeder mouse and she just sniffed it and walked off... what a weirdo!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

My cat tryied to get to my fish all the time, but even is I left the lid open she is smart enough to get out. Im not saying this is not a true story, just that I have a hard time buying it....Just like a lot of the other stories I read about piranhas. Not that they didnt happen, just that the stores are much grander than the actual event. :smile:


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

sounds like the lid was open and the cat jumped up on the tank and fell in, but still i'm having a hard time believeing a cat couldnt jump out before the p's got it, if the p's were that quick the guy must have a hell of a time cleaning the tank

or maybe the cat was murdered, stabbed and then thrown to its death


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Den said:


> My friend's dad had an 80 gal with 7 10" reds in it. Their cat climbed up on the top of the tank and opened the lid to take a look and fell in. The full size cat was raped, he is pissed and got rid of his piranhas.










...







...some pics should help :nod: ...!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what ever happened here.... any pics?!?!?
we are all very curious to see the pix...


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

damn cat


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

lies


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Raul Duke said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > That's a lie. Theres no way there are 7 10 inch red bellies only in a 80 gallon tank...
> ...










actaully there would be a little room
and ive seen overcrowded tanks like that before
its possible


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

have you ever tryed giving a cat a bath, the cat wouldn't stay in that water for more than a second unless your holding it in the water.

if it did happen it wasn't accedental. reminds me of the person who killed his baby and fed it to his large snake and told cops it snuck out of its cage and killed the baby, but an autopsy showed the baby was murdered.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

a friend of mine accually had his cat "raped" by a rabbit. now thats wierd


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

KingKong said:


> That's a lie. Theres no way there are 7 10 inch red bellies only in a 80 gallon tank...


 read my mind...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

A cat could easily get out of a tank though if it fell into it, so wouldnt think there is any chance it could drown!

Im not buying it personally!


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> have you ever tryed giving a cat a bath, the cat wouldn't stay in that water for more than a second unless your holding it in the water.
> 
> if it did happen it wasn't accedental. reminds me of the person who killed his baby and fed it to his large snake and told cops it snuck out of its cage and killed the baby, but an autopsy showed the baby was murdered.


 I have seen my freinds cat fall in the fish tank. He would take lid off so the cat could play with the fish. Its pretty funny to see look on the cats face he feel in. luckly it was just a chiclid tank.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I would have never gotten rid of the P'S,if it did happen the fish were only doing what comes natural.Anyways id take an exotic fish like a Pirahna over a lousey cat anyday!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> have you ever tryed giving a cat a bath, the cat wouldn't stay in that water for more than a second unless your holding it in the water.
> 
> if it did happen it wasn't accedental. reminds me of the person who killed his baby and fed it to his large snake and told cops it snuck out of its cage and killed the baby, but an autopsy showed the baby was murdered.


 wtf!!!! where was that link please sh*t ppl are sick


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

If p's can eat rats why couldn't they eat a cat?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

wouldn't the cats claws if it was swimming scratch the p's all up?


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

i believe a cat could open the lid, i've seen my cats open doors and things i didnt think they could... cats are not stupid, just too curious for their own good

but if the cat did fall in, it would have got out very quick. if for some crazy reason it couldnt, i think the piranha would be so freaked out from all the splashing and such, that they would just huddle in a corner. also there is alot of fur to bite through.

the only way i can see a cat being eaten in this matter is if the cat was in there for a couple days, and the piranha just picked at it bit by bit


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

that what the cat deserved for opening the lid


----------



## SimonR (Jan 4, 2004)

nitrofish said:


> have you ever tryed giving a cat a bath, the cat wouldn't stay in that water for more than a second unless your holding it in the water.


 My old neighbour had a cat that would climb in the bath with her, and just sit in the water. She'd also sleep in the sink and not bother to move when they came to brush their teeth at night.

One cat I used to own would lie in water up to a couple of inches deep at the edge of my dad's pond in the summer heat, and another one would jump right in trying to catch fish (unsuccessfully, but for a tiny cat she'd bring home rabbits twice her size.) But my dad's place has several ponds and a small lake so they live around lots of water and so I guess it becomes part of their regular habitat. They weren't really the indoor, scared of the rain, type of moggies.

Si


----------

